# Reasons to get a ST-E3-RT?



## J.R. (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,

I have 4 600EX RT speedlights + Elinchrom strobes (which I am triggering optically). Is there any reason I should get a ST-E3-RT transmitter? Does it offer any functionality which my non-firing 600 will not provide? 

I'm getting a great deal on the ST-E3-RT which seems too good to miss. I'm only concerned whether it will actually be useful of will simply end up as unused gear. 


Best regards ... J.R. 

PS: I did own the ST-E3-RT at one point of time (part of 2 600s kit) but there was a local guy at the photography club who bought it from me for pretty much the full price the day it arrived. I'm getting one now used, at roughly half the price.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 29, 2014)

Four lights and the transmitter is enough to get shots like the one attached; I got mine second-hand also and I don't feel bad about owning it rather than another light. A 1Dx and a 70-200 is heavy enough as it is. I guess the question is whether or not you need on-camera light for what you do.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2014)

It's smaller and lighter, that's pretty much it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a love hate relationship with mine, but I wouldn't be without it. If nothing else, other than it is smaller and lighter, it gives you the potential to use all your flash power remotely, which must be worth the price.

I'd get it.


----------



## BL (Apr 2, 2014)

If you are handholding, and don't need IR assist, ST-E3 for sure. The 600 on top of the camera is awkward and not very balanced, especially in portrait orientation when handholding.

But if you need IR assist, or if you are primarily studio on a tripod, I don't see why you'd ever need an ST-E3 over a 600 imo.

That said, I'm like you and have 4x 600s, shooting mostly studio at the moment, but I still prefer the ST-E3 because the 600 sitting on top of my 1Dx with a 70-200 is just a handful.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 6, 2014)

I just sold my 430EX II, 580EX II and the ST-E2 to my father in law. This in preparation to buy the two 600EX RT plus the ST-E3 at B&H (two thirds of the price in Norway) next week (Yeah.. I finally get to visit the store I have been wanting to see for many years). 

I hear you about the weight, but the main reason for me is that with the two 600*s plus the one I have already, the ST-E3 liberates me from having it on the camera. 

Side question: I am looking at the Stofen bouncer, and it costs the same as a brand called Velio? I have a Stofen from before on my existing 600, is the Velio better?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 6, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I just sold my 430EX II, 580EX II and the ST-E2 to my father in law. This in preparation to buy the two 600EX RT plus the ST-E3 at B&H (two thirds of the price in Norway) next week (Yeah.. I finally get to visit the store I have been wanting to see for many years).
> 
> I hear you about the weight, but the main reason for me is that with the two 600*s plus the one I have already, the ST-E3 liberates me from having it on the camera.
> 
> Side question: I am looking at the Stofen bouncer, and it costs the same as a brand called Velio? I have a Stofen from before on my existing 600, is the Velio better?



Ask B&H about duty free export purchases, they used to do them if you had a passport and ticket out of the country, but that was years ago, it might save you the USA tax though.

The Stofen and Vello are the same thing, a milk carton bottom. They are just diffusion material, nothing clever, Vello is B&H's own name brand.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 6, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I just sold my 430EX II, 580EX II and the ST-E2 to my father in law. This in preparation to buy the two 600EX RT plus the ST-E3 at B&H (two thirds of the price in Norway) next week (Yeah.. I finally get to visit the store I have been wanting to see for many years).
> ...



Thanks for the tip, I will sure ask them  I will also ask them about whether there are any issues about using the radiosystem in Europe, since I have heard that the radio frequency in the US are different that what is used in Europe.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 6, 2014)

Some European countries allow it, some don't. But you are OK, Norway is a yes.

This is the original Canon listing, these are the allowed countries, but I believe it has since been opened up some more, or rather, the classification of the flash has allowed it in more countries.

P.S. My experience of B&H is that they play 100% by the rules, if you tell them you are going to use it outside the allowable area they will not sell to you. I used to live in the Caribbean and believe it or not all Epson products are forbidden from export, as are/were Apple laptops, go figure.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 7, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Some European countries allow it, some don't. But you are OK, Norway is a yes.
> 
> This is the original Canon listing, these are the allowed countries, but I believe it has since been opened up some more, or rather, the classification of the flash has allowed it in more countries.
> 
> P.S. My experience of B&H is that they play 100% by the rules, if you tell them you are going to use it outside the allowable area they will not sell to you. I used to live in the Caribbean and believe it or not all Epson products are forbidden from export, as are/were Apple laptops, go figure.



great news, and thanks alot


----------



## IsaacImage (Apr 7, 2014)

Without AF assist ST-e3 is useless for me.
Don't see any reason to buy it.
There is Yongnuo version of ST-e3 with AF assist but you can use it with a central AF point only


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> Without AF assist ST-e3 is useless for me.
> Don't see any reason to buy it.
> There is Yongnuo version of ST-e3 with AF assist *but you can use it with a central AF point only*



Says who? I have a YN-E3-RT and it works with plenty of AF points. The AF beam pattern is pretty big though it doesn't change like the 600-EX-RT one does depending on which AF point you are using. But the situations where I need AF assist, and couldn't use some on camera fill or bounce are almost zero.

There are plenty of situations where you can be remote flash shooting and the ambient not require AF assist, that is the reason for it.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I got a used transmitter for about 40% of the price of a new one. The previous owner had managed to get a couple of scratches on the LCD which helped me bargain and bring down the price substantially. 

For the price I paid, I feel this is a great accessory which has freed up one of my flashes which was consigned to be used as a non-firing master. Not sure if buy one new. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 7, 2014)

First to the op: Another reason for the st-e3 beyond light/small is that it's cheaper, meaning less things can break and need servicing (think "dropping your camera").



privatebydesign said:


> Some European countries allow it, some don't. But you are OK, Norway is a yes.



That's because these rich oil diggers aren't part of the EU  ... for the European Union, you have to pay taxes and customs. For Germany it's <22€ free, <150€ vat only, >150€ vat+customs.



IsaacImage said:


> There is Yongnuo version of ST-e3 with AF assist but you can use it with a central AF point only



Ugh? I just got the YN-E3-RT and you _nearly never can use it with the central AF point_ as it projects the red stripes_ right next to the point_. Multipoint af works better, but alas, is also useless with the 6d's mediocre outer af points. I'm really puzzled, am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Ugh? I just got the YN-E3-RT and you _nearly never can use it with the central AF point_ as it projects the red stripes_ right next to the point_. Multipoint af works better, but alas, is also useless with the 6d's mediocre outer af points. I'm really puzzled, am I doing something wrong here?



Probably the projection grid in your YN-E3-RT is misaligned. Can you return/exchange it?

FWIW, my OEM Canon ST-E3-RT has no problems with a misaligned AF assist grid.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh? I just got the YN-E3-RT and you _nearly never can use it with the central AF point_ as it projects the red stripes_ right next to the point_. Multipoint af works better, but alas, is also useless with the 6d's mediocre outer af points. I'm really puzzled, am I doing something wrong here?
> ...



I don't think there is an alignment spec at Yongnuo, it goes where it fits, if it doesn't fit push it harder seems to be the QC ethic. 

I blow hot and cold on it, it does some stuff well but the truth is at $100 difference you really can see where that $100 goes and most people would be far better off getting the $100 more expensive ST-E3-RT.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 7, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the projection grid in your YN-E3-RT is misaligned. Can you return/exchange it?
> ...



Doh, I can get it exchanged or even returned and I still would like the Yn because of the af assist if it works. 

Edit: I've found the cause, it's an issue on all Yn units, read more about it in the neighboring thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18534.msg385243#msg385243


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 7, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> Without AF assist ST-e3 is useless for me. Don't see any reason to buy it.



Same here. I have 4 600's, because I do fair amount of in-studio portraiture with two lights on the subject and one on the background. (The 4th 600 is the non-firing master.) That said, the camera / master flash are tripod-mounted, so weight and balance are non-issues.

I would only consider purchasing an ST-E3-RT if I could get it for a "steal."


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > Without AF assist ST-e3 is useless for me. Don't see any reason to buy it.
> ...



Then why is your studio so dark AF doesn't work? There is absolutely no need for that what so ever, having said that I struggle with the ST-E3-RT when tripod mounted sometimes as all the screen and controls are on the top!


----------



## BL (Apr 8, 2014)

Must be a very dark studio... mood lighting for shoots? ???

Yeah, when the panel is pointing somewhere else and not visible, it's really great to have speedlite control through the LCD.


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 8, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacImage said:
> ...



Really? How can you know that? Do you say "always" and "never" much?

I could possibly AF with the ST-E3-RT in the studio in question. But I chose to spend the extra $$ for a 4th 600, instead, to have the AF assist when needed, as well as the additional versatility of a 4th flash.


----------



## BL (Apr 8, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > Without AF assist ST-e3 is useless for me. Don't see any reason to buy it.
> ...



At the time I felt the same way. I "stole" mine for ~$150, and won't likely ever go back to 600s as master.

It's possible I don't push my AF hard enough. I haven't needed AF assist as I don't have any problems locking focus in low to dim light.


----------

